# gravel colour



## baxter (Oct 8, 2011)

Just asking what everyone's favourite gravel colour is for their bettas to show their colours best? 
I've got my first betta this week. he's blue/green with some red but he's ended up with black gravel and he just looks really dark and his colours aren't showing well. I need to change the gravel but not sure what would work best.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Natural colors are good.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use black gravel in my tanks or barebottomed.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm having the same issue! I was planning on getting a white Betta so I had a black background n black gravel. Ended up with a blue Betta n u couldn't c him in the tank! Had to get rid of the background to c him clearly and put some light colored river rocks on top of gravel. I been wondering too what kinda bough ground would make the blue pop


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

with every betta I like: Lots of plants. >.> well, ok, with every fish I like lots of plants as a back ground. I try to stay away from dark blue bettas, but they're so dang pretty - I have one right now actually. (I'm a hypocrite) and he's chillin' in a 2 gallon with a handful of black gravel, no background and a tiny log with java fern tied to it. 

I also have a white betta with nearly the same setup, but the tank is shaped different. Neither is really "easier to see" than the other. They poke their faces at me when I come around 'cause they want food, but will otherwise be swimming around or hiding as they wish. I don't really do photo backgrounds on my tanks, mostly because I'm afraid they'll trap moisture and get mildewy or moldy. I like the effect they provide sometimes. Once I had an acrylic tank with a black acrylic backing, and I think it was my favorite tank ever until it cracked. 

:betta:


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hello and welcome


----------



## frogeye (Nov 16, 2011)

I have White gravel for Red ... makes him stand out. with he is at the bottom of his bowl ... but i did that before i read it was quite common not to have gravel for betta ... 

i would also go white for your new baby ... good luck !!

Thanks 
:betta:


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Natural gravels always look the best in my opinion. That, and you don't have to fuss about the color of the gravel leaching off into the water.


----------

